# Hardwood floor repair



## Hardwoodfloor123 (23 d ago)

Hi, I had some work done to my house and the contractor scuffed up some of my hardwood floors.

Curious if anyone has some tips to deal with the scuffs / scratches in the atrached images. Is there a product I can use to treat the spot versus do the entire flooring in the basement.

Also, my floor shows scuff marks fairly easily. Not sure if that is due to the wood stain color or the finish but any general guidance on that would be helpful as well. Just curious but would like to know if there is a reason so I can avoid it in the future.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The contractor should have put down heavy paper protection, which comes in rolls. In future, you might insist on this, or even keep a roll around just in case.

What kind of wood is on that floor? Some woods are softer and more prone to damage. That would be helpful information, but i think it's a matter of the finish, even if it's a fairly soft wood. I'm not an expert on flooring,so I'd likely do a little research on finishes specifically for flooring. Here's a place to start: Which Finish Is Right for Your Hardwood Floors?


----------



## Hardwoodfloor123 (23 d ago)

DesertRatTom said:


> The contractor should have put down heavy paper protection, which comes in rolls. In future, you might insist on this, or even keep a roll around just in case.
> 
> What kind of wood is on that floor? Some woods are softer and more prone to damage. That would be helpful information, but i think it's a matter of the finish, even if it's a fairly soft wood. I'm not an expert on flooring,so I'd likely do a little research on finishes specifically for flooring. Here's a place to start: Which Finish Is Right for Your Hardwood Floors?


Yea, I told him before the job the floors scuff easily. Unfortunately I do not know much about the flooring as we bought the house and did not redo the floors. Definitely looking for recommendations for how to lighten the appearance if any. We’ve noticed the floors tend to scuff fairly easily and does seem to be related to the finish itself versus the wood.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I'd try a little sandpaper on an out of the way spot to determine the actual color of the wood. If it's had a deep stain, you'll almost certainly have to have it sanded down to the wood, then refinished. That is a very nasty job, and I'd likely have it done rather than deal with all that sawdust. Then you can refinish. You might also consider trying a few finish removing chemicals in an out of the way spot. Could be that's enough. If it was shiny when you bought it, the owner may have just did a quickie coat with something cheap. When I sold a condo, the agent suggested putting some sort of coating on the worn spots on the cabinets. Looked great, but I bet it didn't last. 

I think you're right about the finish being fragile, so after you test and find a remover that works, remove the coating and buy some premium finish. Clean the floor thoroughly first,of course.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Hardwoodfloor123


----------

